# αστική κατάσταση = civil status



## Nancy (Oct 31, 2009)

Θα μπορούσε να μου πει κανείς τι είναι και πώς μεταφράζεται;


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2009)

Για να καταλάβουμε το ελληνικό, πρώτα:

ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΟΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ

Κάθε πρόσωπο ενταγμένο σε ένα κοινωνικό σύνολο προσδιορίζεται εξατομικευμένα από μια σειρά γεγονότων και πληροφοριών, που αφορούν αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο ίδιο και είναι καταγεγραμμένες σε ειδικούς καταλόγους (βιβλία, ηλεκτρονικά αρχεία) υπηρεσιών της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης και ειδικότερα των Ληξιαρχείων, των Δημοτολογίων και Μητρώων Αρρένων των Δήμων της χώρας, των Ειδικών Ληξιαρχείων και των Ελληνικών Προξενικών Αρχών. Τα γεγονότα αυτά που προσδιορίζουν την προσωπική κατάσταση κάθε ανθρώπου είναι η γέννηση, ο γάμος, ο θάνατος και επακόλουθα μια σειρά άλλων γεγονότων που αλλάζουν τα προσωπικά στοιχεία, όπως είναι η ονοματοδοσία, η βάπτιση, η υιοθεσία, η αφάνεια, το διαζύγιο.

Η καταχώριση και τακτοποίηση όλων αυτών των προσωπικών στοιχείων κατά τον τρόπο που απαιτεί η Πολιτεία, συνιστούν την αστική και δημοτική κατάσταση του κάθε Έλληνα πολίτη.

Στο πλαίσιο των Δήμων λειτουργούν οι Υπηρεσίες (Διευθύνσεις, Τμήματα) των Ληξιαρχείων, των Δημοτολογίων και των Μητρώων Αρρένων (μόνο για τους άνδρες). Η λειτουργία αυτών των υπηρεσιών διέπεται από το Ν. 341/1976, όπως τροποποιήθηκε με νεότερες διατάξεις περί Ληξιαρχικών πράξεων, Π.Δ. 410/95, Π.Δ.497/91, όπως τροποποιήθηκε ​
Από εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2009)

Όσο για τη μετάφραση (προσθέτω και τη «δημοτική»):
civil and municipal status

Για τον τίτλο: *civil status*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, μια και η Ελλάδα υπάγεται στην Commission Internationale de l'État Civil (CIEC) (αγγλικά: International Commission on Civil Status), μπορούμε από τη σχετική σελίδα της CIEC να κατεβάσουμε μερικά χρήσιμα γλωσσάρια.
http://www.ciec1.org/Codage/CadreLexique.htm

Τα προσθέτω κι εδώ, όλα μαζί σε ένα.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 31, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 2, 2009)

nickel από αλλού said:


> η γέννηση, ο γάμος, ο θάνατος και *επακόλουθα* μια σειρά άλλων γεγονότων που αλλάζουν τα προσωπικά στοιχεία, όπως είναι η ονοματοδοσία, η βάπτιση, η υιοθεσία, η αφάνεια, το διαζύγιο.


Ώστε αυτά τα πέντε είναι επακόλουθα των πρώτων τριών, ε; Ενδιαφέρον. Δεν κατάλαβα όμως, η αφάνεια είναι επακόλουθο του θανάτου ή του γάμου;


----------

